# Mayweather



## Transk53 (Dec 22, 2014)

Assuming that this is a hoax. Doing the rounds on Facebook. Would not have thought that Mayweather is partial to the marching powder, would seem very anti-drugs to me. Some people really do have too much time on their hands if this is a hoax. 


*Clicky*


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 22, 2014)

Found this Hoax Alert Floyd Mayweather Didn t Die Of Drug Overdose - International Business Times


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thought that would have been very unlikely.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 23, 2014)

yeah... thats the life... to have plenty free time... these people need to get a life and a good hobby


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 11, 2015)

donald1 said:


> yeah... thats the life... to have plenty free time... these people need to get a life and a good hobby



Since time is money, then these people are millionaires. They have lots of time to waste.


----------

